

How 50% Discounts Really Work - grellas
http://www.smartmoney.com/spending/deals/how-50-discounts-really-work/

======
willheim
Nice, but I don't shop enough to watch the prices and see if that 50% off is
really a 10% up and 50% down. I wonder why there isn't a site even remotely
comparable to kakaku.com. They monitor prices, show you where deals are, and
track the trend. Take a look at this one, for example (just picked off the
front page):

<http://kakaku.com/item/K0000089891/>

Notice all the retailers, retailer reviews, and prices along with the price
trend graph at the bottom. Also, users submit reviews of the products. Sure,
it's all in Japanese but you can get the gist (or run it through a
translator). There are shopping sites here but none nearly as comprehensive as
kakaku.

